# VBA-Excel, SQL-Abfrageergebnisse direkt in Listbox einlesen



## Anonymous (12 April 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe in Excel mit VBA ein Formular mit verschiedenen Listboxen erzeugt. Die Inhalte der Listboxen rufe ich aus einer Datenbank ab. Dazu starte ich eine SQL Abfrage und fülle mit den Ergebnis dann die Listbox. Bisher mache ich das aber immer über den Umweg der Excel-Seite: Ich rufe die Abfrage auf und schreibe die Ergebnisse zuerst in eine Excelseite und lese dann diesen Bereich aus und fülle damit die List-Eigenschaft der ComboBox. Gerne möchte ich aber diesen Umweg über die Excelseite sparen und direkt die Ergebnismenge in die ListBox schreiben ( etwas so: ComboBox1.List() = SQLErgenismenge oder so
Geht das irgendwie ? Danke für Anregungen

Gruss Olaf


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2005)

*Anwort selber in activvb.de*

Lösung habe ich bekommen bei:
in www.activevb.de
link:http://foren.activevb.de/cgi-bin/foren/list.pl?forum=9

Gruss Olaf


----------

